# Bahamas



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

All,

Looking to take the wife for a babymoon to the Bahamas. We are looking at Andros and Abaco Islands. Looking for something that is nice (has activities, spa) for the wife while providing for Bone fishing. I've never been to the Bahamas. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Have a cold Kalik while there. 

The people of the Bahamas are wonderful in the out islands. When I've been there, not much for non angling spouse to do on out islands but that may have changed. Regardless, it is a great location to enjoy beautiful water, unspoiled flats, and wonderful people.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

I have been to the Bahamas 8-9 times primarily to fly fish for bonefish. I have been with wife, wife and another couple and with just fishing buddies. Most Islands that have excellent fishing have little else for the non fishermen. That being said look at Exuma, there is a new resort with all the amenities and you can hire a guide for some good fishing on beautiful flats. Before the resort there was some good DYI fishing, but IMO it has dropped off due to pressure. Andros has excellent fishing, beautiful island but no top end hotel, resort. Eleuthera is one of the most beautiful islands in the chain, but fishing is limited and not many flats. PM me for more info, I know an excellent guide on Exuma. As previous stated drink a cold Kalik with some fried conch!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've been to many places in the Bahamas to bonefish, but most are fairly primitive and not the best for non-fishing spouses. The best I've seen is Harbour Island, Eleuthera. Pink Sands or Coral Sands cottages are great, and there are plenty of bones in the nearby waters.

Kamalame Bay (sp?) on the North Island of Andros would be another top notch choice. All are pretty pricey, however.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I know you said Bahamas, but if you really want to knock it out of the park, here you go: Cayo Espanto in Belize. My wife and I went there for a few days (all I could afford) a couple years ago and it was out of this world.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...to-San_Pedro_Ambergris_Caye_Belize_Cayes.html

The price will make your eyes water, but it's amazing.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We've been around the Bahamas over the years and still favor Andros Island. It's very quiet and low-key and obviously offers the best fishing, it's like a big piece of Florida was left 150 miles offshore. Not just some thin strip of land pounded by the wind. We avoid staying at high-end places and _especially_ Nassau where they have crime. If you want high-end at Andros, Kamalame Bay has it. We stay in a $60 motel north of there, which has a restaurant, and like to visit with the locals. Bahamians assume all Americans are rich, but they're polite and don't bring up the subject. We've rented kayaks for $10 a day and fished from those, or borrowed a skiff and fished the reef. In the Bahamas you have to make things happen; a casual suggestion of finding a boat won't cut it with the locals when you need to fish the next three days in a row. Every day is the same, to them. In this photo taken in March we're in an old borrowed skiff with a 6-horse Mercury. More photos at:

http://seafavorites.com/fishing-other-countries/the-bahamas

http://seafavorites.tumblr.com/


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Looking at these spots, below.

https://www.kamalame.com/about-kamalame-island-life

https://www.smallhope.com/

https://delphi-bahamas.com/the-fishing-delphi-bahamas/

We don't want to stay in a commercialized resort (cancun, etc is out of the question). If you guys have other suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I have only fished East End (Deep Water Cay Club) and the Abacos. Back then the latter was deserted, but the Abacos flats are many and varied....probably the most bonefish in the Bahamas, but rarely anything over 2 lbs. But LOTS of fish. If it were me going again, I would definitely choose Andros, where there are larger fish. And I agree with the others, in that there's not much to do for a non-angling spouse, especially if she is alone or with the kids.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I had a nice trip to Small Hope Bay, although it was 20 years ago. Can't possibly believe it was that long ago, but unfortunately I remember the time all too clearly since it was for my 40th birthday.

I haven't checked their website recently, but at the time they had simple but clean pine cabins stretched along the beautiful beach. All meals were family style in the main house. Most of the people there on our trip were divers, but we went fishing and it was excellent. Everyone told stories at dinner of their adventures during the day.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Doesn't Grand Bahama have lots of wade fishing and amenities?


----------



## bigdaddyd (Jun 18, 2017)

ctt17 said:


> Thanks for the input. Looking at these spots, below.
> 
> http://www.kamalame.com/about-kamalame-island-life
> 
> ...


If you can swing the price, Kamalame Cay is the place to take your wife. There's a bonefish flat on the backside of the island, which is totally dependent on the tide. There are guides who can pick you up right at the resort dock. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Team Redfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Grand Bahama is great. Resort hotels in Freeport. Several nice restaurants and a casino. Not a tourist trap place. No cruise ships. But must fish the east end. We always leave from McClean's town to Sweeting's Cay. You pass right by Deep Water Cay and their lodge. Captain Phil and Mel rent a house to us on Sweetings. 242-353-3960 or 242-353-3023. But there is nothing on Sweetings excepts residences and Hubert's Discotheque and bar. I will not say it is primitive as the house is cinder block on a slab. Water. Hot water. AC. Must take your own provisions and cook yourself. Had as many as 8 anglers in the house. Just nothing to do for a non-angler. But I have made a day trip out of it and left my then spouse back in Freeport at the resort. We now typically fish for 3 solid days. Good guides and good bonefish.

First bonefish ever for my bride. 91/2 pounds. 

And yes, all but for this fish, we sight cast


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's a bit of an out of the box suggestion for you: Bermuda. I used to go there a lot on business and learned many years ago about the really big bonefish they have there. Hardly anyone talks about it as a bonefish destination, and for some good reasons, but...

They have really big bonefish. I've only caught two - both in the 6-7 pound neighborhood, but these were mere pups to some of the real submarines I've seen there. I've caught hundreds of bonefish in other places, so I have a fair idea of relative size, and there are many double-digit bones there. Some truly mind-boggling ones. I'm still having dreams (nightmares?) of a simply huge fish that I just missed in the surf about a dozen years ago. There's a picture of a guy in one of the fishing shops there with a bone that they say is 17 pounds. It has a gut like a big largemouth bass, and looks every bit that heavy.

There is some possibility of going out on your own. That's how I caught my two. One while wading in a lagoon beside a hotel, and one while drifting in a rented small Whaler. But mostly you'd be wading off small stretches of beach which may or may not have swimmers, waders, dogs, etc.

It's not easy to get around the island. No rental cars. There are some taxis. But you can rent a moped, which is mostly what I did. With a moped you can hopscotch around the west end to the various small pocket beaches and hope to get an empty one with big, hungry fish. It's not easy, but when is trophy hunting ever that way?

Or, the best bet is to hire a guide, and last time I was there about 5 years ago, there was only one who fished a poling skiff, conventional sight casting style. Then you can much more easily take the water route around to the many small beaches and greatly increase your chance of success. I'd compare it to Islamorada bonefishing. Some shots at really big, spooky, picky fish. But if you catch just one...!

But your trip is specifically not all about fishing, and Bermuda is a lovely place and your wife would also enjoy it, which is really why I'm mentioning it. I'd recommend staying out on the west end somewhere. Pompano Bay Beach Club would be destination #1, mainly because it's a great place with a long, private beach. But it also has the best collection of bonefish (and very large barracuda). The water is so clear and over pure white sand that it looks just like a pool. I could see bonefish coming towards me from at least 100 yards away one time. https://www.pompanobeachclub.com/

So here's a summary:

Positives: Beautiful island, nice hotels and restaurants, English speaking, good food and drink, nice people, plenty of sightseeing, BIG bonefish.

Negatives: A bit more inconvenient (maybe) to get there (but the Bahamas isn't always easy either). But all major airlines connect there from several eastern US cities. Not inexpensive - particularly at a high end place like Pompano Bay. Not easy to get around once you get out on the west end. Mopeds aren't for everyone!

Like I said, it's a different place compared to the usual bonefishing spots, but has a lot to offer.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Bruce is absolutely right in everything he has said. I've seen several photos of double-digit bones taken there. I too have caught plenty of average sized bonefish in my day and would readily trade numbers for quality, at my stage of life. Bermuda is a beautiful island, even though I have never been able to fish there.


----------

